# How many espressos?



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Do you average daily?

I've recently upgraded my beans, grinder and machine, as a result, my consumption has doubled. I used to drink two doubles a day, that rose to three and I'm now having four most days.

just wondered how this compares with everybody else.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Two, sometimes 3 doubles a day.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Same here. But nothing after 5pm.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Four 34g espressos on a good day (when I 'm working at home or around the house at weekends). Vary that with brewed methods - including the syphon. Depending where I'm working - might be a two or three pour overs or soft brews or aeropress.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Probably 2/3 doubles and 3 cups of brewed coffee, some times more of one and less of the other.

I also tend to have all of that before about 6pmish


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Working from home days I average about 7-8 double shots of espresso. Working at office it is 2 double shots of espresso before I head out and a massive sort of flat white in a 16oz Keepcup with 4 shots of espresso in it. Then its a 12oz Aeropress brew every hour until 2 pm at which point I'm onto chilled water for the rest of the day. I take a few different medications which would knock most people out cold so the coffee kind of evens that out.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I drink 3 doubles most days, my partner the same.We're both home all day. Could drink more but choose to get some sleep each night. Found if i have three I have to have the third one before 4pm ! if i only have 2 I can have the second as late as 5pm









Agreed the temptation to have more if you get new beans or equipment can change your habits. But we both hate just laying there not getting to sleep.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mornings M-F; 2-3 doubles, generally as 2 cappuccini with a spro chaser before work. Then out of sheer desperation a hideous melange of burnt beans and milk a la Badedas or Matey from the *bux at work.

Sat/Sun the machine is on all day until 4 or 5pm and I'll pull maybe 6 doubles for me (same deal as work days but all day).

Rarely drink it after 5 although I'm a bit of an insomniac even without coffee.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

3 doubles a day 4 occasionally. Tea from 2pm onwards, not for any caffeine avoidance, more I have had enough coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

125 for me. I win, close the thread!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This isn't the 'what engine size is your dream motorbike' thread Froggy!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I didnt realise it was a pissing contest !

I have 150 a day, I lied earlier to try to fit in with normal consumption levels


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Since upgrading machines I've found myself working from home an awful lot more. I'm probably having 4-5 doubles a day now.

Ridland, you must be proper wired by the end of the day!


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Short white for breakfast, try to limit myself to 3 more doubles, but realistically, if that week's spresso bean is taking my fancy, probably 5-6 doubles before the timeswitch knocks my machine off at 6


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Up to 3 doubles, then it's decaf tea after that


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah 2 or 3 doubles is standard for me. Sometimes 1 - bad. Occasionally 4 - twitchy.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Bean junkie said:


> Since upgrading machines I've found myself working from home an awful lot more. I'm probably having 4-5 doubles a day now.
> 
> Ridland, you must be proper wired by the end of the day!


I wouldn't be drinking so much if I wasn't taking the meds that I do. The coffee balances out the sedation I get from the tablets. If the meds get reduced then the coffee will certainly be reduced. I very rarely have a coffee after 14:00 anymore.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Forgotten his name but one of the forum members at the Rave day told me that he averaged 1.5 kilos each week. He must be downing espresso like its free water.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

On average 2 or 3 doubles a day. I'm still learning so some days when I'm practising then a couple more, but if I'm away with work then less and I have to buy.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

2-3 a day here too, when I first started with a pod system I was practically breathing the stuff but find 2-3 quite sufficient now.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I didnt realise it was a pissing contest !
> 
> I have 150 a day, I lied earlier to try to fit in with normal consumption levels


This subject pops up every few months, always feels like a pissing contest, so thought i would get in and win it!

Of course i lied, i have 250 double shots per day, so i still win.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

2-3 - I usually line the stomach with a milky first thing in the morning then make a pour over.

AP at work which is often shared with another coffee f®iend.


----------



## EspressoMento.com (Jun 15, 2015)

I tried to keep up to 3 or 4 single shots after that I'm starting to tremble


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Jedi oh said:


> On average 2 or 3 doubles a day. I'm still learning so some days when I'm practising then a couple more, but if I'm away with work then less and I have to buy.


I've been working at home since about 2010, last time I had to work away, the first shift was so traumatic that an inverter & an old morphy Richards Roma got stuck on my parcel shelf the next day!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

2-4 singles (15g coffee, ditto H20). Not after 2 pm. But then I drink a couple of litres of tea as well.


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Had 4 doubles yesterday, last one after 8pm when the kids had gone to bed; needed a lift after the critters had ground me down! Average consumption is 3 a day.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Usually four doubles when I'm working from home - 8, 9:30, 11 and 13:00 or thereabouts usually. Sometimes I'll have one early evening if it takes my fancy, but not usually after 18:00 unless there's people round and we've been eating and drinking.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> Forgotten his name but one of the forum members at the Rave day told me that he averaged 1.5 kilos each week. He must be downing espresso like its free water.


Sounds like DFK volumes!

1-3 doubles a day for me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@Glevum gets through kilos a week


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

By that point, it's probably worth just making the switch to meth.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Two flat whites each containing one doubleshot (naturally!) on most weekdays. None over the weekend.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

About what amounts to 2 doubles by 7am whilst dialling in and tastes of loads of shots throughout the rest of the day. Probably about 7-8 in total depending on wether I'm playing with samples or not.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Weekdays 2 espressos and one drip in one session during lunch









Weekends I would go 4 hours playing with my machine tasting along they way so say 500? sorry froggystyle I WIN!! (sometimes just Saturday, sometimes Saturday and Sunday)


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe 4-5 a day with the little one getting me up at 4am every day


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

2 doubles during the day whilst working

1 double before gym in late afternoon (maybe another double if not working)

herbal caffeine free tea after that


----------

